

Ask HN: Apple's "Let's Rock" Event. Where are watching it from? What are you expecting? - deathbyzen

I'm going to be watching MacRumors.com liveblog since they always seem to be the fastest. Though the funny liveblog commentary from the guys at Gizmodo (live.gizmodo.com) is usually good too.<p>Where are you going to watch it?
======
run4yourlives
I'm not going to watch it, I'm going to work. The continual obsession with new
releases is generally unhealthy.

When everyone is out buying brand new versions that will break, I'll pick up
the stable release from the last announcement. :-)

~~~
mechanical_fish
_I'll pick up the stable release from the last announcement._

I have bought five iPods and two Macs over the last five years. One of the
Macs was new, but the rest were used or refurbished models that were at least
a year old at the time of purchase.

It's a good way to save a little money and to watch the issues shake out. And
Apple's refurb store is great.

Which is not to say I won't load up some Apple sites later today to find out
what I'll be shopping for next year. :)

